# العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)



## sunny man (31 أكتوبر 2007)

هذي بعض العادات الغريبه التى تمارسها بعض الشعوب و القبائل : 

1- شعب الاسكيمو : 
من عادات شعب الاسكيمو قتل البنات و اهمال امر العجائز و ذلك من اجل تقليل استهلاك الطعام ايام الفقر و المجاعات . 

2- هنود امريكا الجنوبيه : 
من عادات نساء الهنود في امريكا الجنوبيه ان الواحده منهن اذا ولدت لا ترقد في الفراش مدة النفاس كما تفعل النساء عادة , انما يرقد الزوج بدلا منها و القصد من ذلك ان يخدع الارواح الشريره فلا تصيب زوجته بسوء . 

3- قبيلة الداياك في افريقيا : 
هي قبيله بدائيه كانوا يقتلون اعداءهم و يجمعون رؤوسهم لاعتقادهم ان هؤلاء القتلى سوف يخدمونهم في العالم الآخر . 

4- قبائل الباتاك في اندونيسيا : 
من عاداتهم ان النساء هن اللواتي يقمن بجيمع الاعمال بينما يجلس الرجال في البيوت يدخنون و يتحدثون ( خوش رجال ) . 

5- قبائل الجيفارو في غربي الامازون : 
من عاداتهم انهم يصيدون البشر و يقطعون رؤوسهم و يزيلون عظام الجماجم ثم يجففون الرأس و يحشونه بالرمال الساخنه . لكي يستخدموها في السحر .


----------



## sunny man (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*

لكل شعب من شعوب العالم عاداته وتقاليده في الزواج ولكن هناك عادات غريبة تروى عن الطرق التي يتم بها الزواج في بعض دول العالم .....
ففي الصومال : 
يأتي الزوج المحارب ثم يقوم بضرب عروسه أثناء الاحتفال .. لكي يجعلها تُسلِم له منذ البدء .. و تخضع له وتنفذ كل مطالبه .. و لكي تعترف بأنه السيد المطاع في البيت....
في الاقاليم الريفية من جزيرة غرينلاند :
يكون احتفال العرس أشبه بأسلوب إنسان الكهف الأول .. إذ أن العريس يذهب إلى بيت عروسه ويجرها من شعر رأسها إلى أن يوصلها إلى الكنيسة...... 
في جزر كوك :
تسير العروس إلى الكنسية على بساط من الآدميين إذ حسب تقاليد تلك الجزر يستلقي شباب قرية العروس على الأرض ووجوههم إلى أسفل ..وتدوس العروس في سيرها على ظهورهم حتى تصل إلى المكان الذي تقام فيه الاحتفالات..... 
في بورما : 
تطرح العروس أثناء الاحتفال أرضا ويقوم رجل عجوز بثقب أُذنيها فتتألم وتتوجع وتطلق الصرخات المدوّية ولكن ليس هناك من يسمع لأن الفرقة الموسيقية تبدأ بالعزف بأصوات صاخبة تغطي على صرخات العروس .....
جزيرة جاوه :
تصبغ العروس أسنانها باللون الأسود وتغسل أقدام زوجها أثناء حفلات الزواج كدليل على استعدادها لخدمة زوجها طيلة حياتها....
قبيلة نيجريتو في المحيط الهادئ : 
وفيها ابسط طقوس الزواج واقلها تعقيدا ففي تلك الجزيرة يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية ... فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج


----------



## sunny man (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*

عندنا بعض العادات الغريبة التي نمارسها رغماً عنا دون ان نشعر أي بصورة لا ارادية ودون ان نوليها ادني اهتمام , ومن تلك العادات عادة الرسم والشخبطة بالقلم اثناء حديثنا على التلفون ولا اعتقد ان واحداً لم يمارس تلك العادة ، تعالوا نتحدث الان عن تلك الخطوط والمعاني التي تعبر عنها : ـ 

اولاً : اذا كنت تشخبط من المين الى اليسار أي بشكل افقي ، وترسم خطوط متوازية ومستقيمة ، فهذا يعني انك انسان معتز بنفسك وتحب التحدي والمغامرة وعنيد وعنادك هذا ما ينكسر الا امام زوجتك اذا كنت متزوج او امام الصاحبة اذا كنت عازباً ، اما البنت فعنادها لا حدود له وما ينكسر امام أي انسان وهي لا يمكن ان ترتاح في حياتها الا بعد ان تصل لطموحاتها . 

ثانياً : اذا كانت خطوطك مستقيمة ولكنها عامودية من الاعلى الى الاسفل ومتوازية فهي تدل على ان صابحها حزين ويائس وعابس ويعاني من الكابة والكبت ومع ذلك فهو دليل علىالطموح بنفسه ، اما اذا كان اتجاه هذه الخطوط عامودية من اسفل الى اعلى فهي للطموح والمثابرة . 

ثالثاً : اذا كنت من النوع الذي يرسم مربعات فأنت انسان ترفض التعنت ولكنك عصبي ، وانت انسان مثالي وغير مادي ، اما اذا كنت من النوع لذي يرسم اسهم فأنت هندي ، قصدي انت انسان عنيف وتحب التحدي حتى تصل الى الهدف ، كما انك محب للمغامرة وعندك ثقة لا حدود لها الا في غسال السيارات الذي تضطر الى اقفال ابواب سيارتك عنه حتى لا تمتد يده الى أي شيء وهو على استعداد لان تجتاز اصعب وادق المراحل ولو بالصبر 

رابعاً : الانسان المغرم بعادة كتابة الاسماء فاذا كنا من النوع الذي يكتب اسمه فهذا دليل انك شخص تحب شخصيتك وواثق من نفسك اما اذا كنت تكتب اسم زوجتك مثلاً او أي واحد تعرفه من غير ان ترسم حول هذا الاسم أي شكل كالدائرة او المستطيل فهذا يعني انك تحب الشخص وتفضل صحبته او صداقته اما اذا رسمت دائرة حول الاسم الذي كتبته فهذا دليل على انك متضايق من صاحبه وبودك ان تضيق عليه اما اذا رسمك لمستطيل فهذا مؤشر على انك تود قتله اما اذا رسمت حوله ما يشبه اشعة الشمس فأنت عدو لهذا الشخصوعادة ما تتخانق معه اذا قابلته في أي مكان يجمعكما لكن في حال رسمك لاسم أي انسان ثم قيامك بتلوين او تظليل الاسم فهذا يعني انه حبيب غال على قلبك اما اذا شخبطت عليه او رسمت فوقه لاي شكل فمعنى ذلك انك مشوش عقلياً ولا تدري ماذاتفعل تجاه المشاكل التي تواجهك 

خامساً: اذا كنت من النوع المعتاد على رسم اشكال بشرية مثل وجه او عيون ويدين ورجلين فأنت انسان مغرور قصدي ساخر تحب الضحك والوناسة ، ومالك خلق لضيقة الخلق ، ودائماً انت انسان مظلوم وعلى نياتك والناس يستغلونك لانك طيب 

سادساً : الانسان الذي يرسم ساعة او نظارة او فواكه فتلك الرسوم تدل على الحاجة ، يعني صاحبها واما ان يحتاج لمراجعة طبيب عيون مثلاً او جوعان ، عم بمزح قد يكون صاحبها يعاني من ارهاق ذهني فاذا رسم مثلاً فواكه كثيرة فهو يحتاج لاجازة تبعده عن الروتين اليومي الممل 

سابعا: اما بالنسبة للذين يرسمون على الورق شوارع وجبال فهؤلاء الناس يكرهون القيود ويحبون السفر والترحال 

ثامناً : الذين يرسمون سلاسل او دوائر متصلة ببعضها البعض فهولاء الناس يعيشون بسلام نفسي ووئام مع شخص ما او تكون دليل بداية علاقة عاطفية جديدة ديروا بالكم يا حريم وراقبوا ازواجكم 

تاسعاً : الشخص الذي يرسم على الورق كتب ، فهو اما شخص جاهل او يعاني نقص بالعرفة او عنده مشاكل لا يعرف كيفية ايجاد الحلول المناسبة لها ، وهؤلاء الاشخاص يعيشون ويشعرون دائماً بضيق 

عاشراً : وهو ذلك النوع من البشر المغرم برسم قلوب الحب التي تخترقها السهام او رسم مربع داخل مربع مثل الهرم المدرج يتميز هؤلاء بأنهم اصحاب عزيمة شديدة وطموح يصاحبه نجاح وانتصار كما انهم يتميزون بأنهم لا يبالون ولا يشكون من ضيق او ارهاق ولا يخافون المستقبل 

الحادي عشر : الشخص الذي يرسم الورد ويكتب فقط حروف او يرسم نجوم هذا النوع من الناس لا يزالون يعيشون في سن المراهقة حتى ولو كانوا كبار السن كما انهم مثاليين في كل شيء ما عدا الحب لانهم يحبون المجهول ويحبون التغيير ولا يستقرون على رأي معين كما انهم يتميزون بغيرتهم الشديدة 

الثاني عشر: الفتيات عادة يرسمن شماسي او وجوه بنات شعورهن طويلة او يرسمن صناديق اشبه ما تكون بصناديق الهدايا فالفتاة التي ترسم هذه الرسوم لا بد وانها تمر بأزمة عاطفية وهي من النوع الخجول تسعى الى استجماع كل قواها وحماسها لاتخاذ قرار ما في المجال العاطفي ولكنها لا تستطيه لانهن يشعن في خوف دائم على من تحبين من الضياع او انهن يشعرن انهن بحاجة الى المال او لديهن سر يعانين من كتمانه 

الثالث عشر : وهم الاشخاص الذين يرسمون سياج او سور او عيون واشكال والوان هؤلاء ناس محاصرين ويشعرون بالاختناق او انهم يعانون من حالة ترقب وانتظار لشيء ما او نتيجة عمل ما كما انهم يتصفون بالخوف من كتمان الاسرار والنوايا المجهولة فالاسوار تمثل لهم السجن والعيون الضمير والرسم عامة يدل على الشعور بالذنب 

الرابع عشر : اما اصحاب الزخارف والخطوط المعترجة والمتموجة فهم اشخاص لا يعترفون بشيء اسمه كرامة اوعزة النفس ودائماً يطلبون السماح والغفران حتى ولو انهم غلطانين كما انهم يمتازون بالنفاق والاحتيال واغلب اصحاب هذه الرسومات يكونون من السياسيين لانهم يعيشون دائماً في حالة ارهاق وترقب 

الخامس عشر : اما الذين يرسمون اشكال السفن والطائرات من ورق او بالونات او يشخبطون ويرسمون بالقلم خطوط على اشكال زقزاق متلازمة بجانب بعضها البعض فهؤلاء مولعون بالسفر ويحبون الانطلاق والحرية واذا كان بعضهم محروم منها خصوصاً اذا كانوا متزوجين كما ان لديهم رغبة نحو العمل على اثبات الذات لذلك فهم يشعرون بقلق دائم ويبحثون عن الاطمئنان كما ان بعضهم يكونون متشائمين وذلك بسبب الوحدة والكابة او الارهاق النفسي 

السادس عشر : هناك من الناس من يرسم دجاجة او بيضة وهذه الرسومات غالبا يرسمها النساء فهي تمثل الحنان والامومة اما اذا رسمها الرجال فهذا يدل على انهم يعانون من رغبات مكبوتة لم يستطيعوا تحقيقها عندما كان صغار 

السابع عشر : وهؤلاء هم اصحاب كتابة الارقام وهي تدل عنا على الحاجة الماسة للمادة سواء من خلال قرض او الاستدانة او انهم اشخاص يعانون من مشاكل مادية خصوصاً اذا كانوامن التجار....


----------



## قلم حر (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*

موضوع جميل ....و بحاجهلا لقراءه متأنيه .....سأتفحصه لاحقا ( باٍذن الرب ) .
شكرا جزيلا .....من خلال قراءه سريعه يبدو أنه موضوع مميز جدا و يحوي معلومات طريفه , و تحليليه أيضا .
شكرا ليك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## فادية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*



sunny man قال:


> هذي بعض العادات الغريبه التى تمارسها بعض الشعوب و القبائل :
> 
> 1- شعب الاسكيمو :
> من عادات شعب الاسكيمو قتل البنات و اهمال امر العجائز و ذلك من اجل تقليل استهلاك الطعام ايام الفقر و المجاعات .
> ...


ايييييييييييييييييه دا  انت متاكد يا صاني ان دول بشر زينا  معقوله فيه تخلف  للدرجه دي واحنا في بدايه القرن الوااااااااااااااحد والعشريييييييييييييين  :thnk0001:


----------



## فادية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*



sunny man قال:


> لكل شعب من شعوب العالم عاداته وتقاليده في الزواج ولكن هناك عادات غريبة تروى عن الطرق التي يتم بها الزواج في بعض دول العالم .....
> ففي الصومال :
> يأتي الزوج المحارب ثم يقوم بضرب عروسه أثناء الاحتفال .. لكي يجعلها تُسلِم له منذ البدء .. و تخضع له وتنفذ كل مطالبه .. و لكي تعترف بأنه السيد المطاع في البيت....
> الحمد لله ان العادة دي في الصومال وبس :new2:
> ...


طيب ولو حبو يتطلقو يعملو ايه ؟؟؟ :dance:


----------



## فادية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*



sunny man قال:


> عندنا بعض العادات الغريبة التي نمارسها رغماً عنا دون ان نشعر أي بصورة لا ارادية ودون ان نوليها ادني اهتمام , ومن تلك العادات عادة الرسم والشخبطة بالقلم اثناء حديثنا على التلفون ولا اعتقد ان واحداً لم يمارس تلك العادة ، تعالوا نتحدث الان عن تلك الخطوط والمعاني التي تعبر عنها : ـ
> 
> اولاً : اذا كنت تشخبط من المين الى اليسار أي بشكل افقي ، وترسم خطوط متوازية ومستقيمة ، فهذا يعني انك انسان معتز بنفسك وتحب التحدي والمغامرة وعنيد وعنادك هذا ما ينكسر الا امام زوجتك اذا كنت متزوج او امام الصاحبة اذا كنت عازباً ، اما البنت فعنادها لا حدود له وما ينكسر امام أي انسان وهي لا يمكن ان ترتاح في حياتها الا بعد ان تصل لطموحاتها .
> 
> ...


 

كلام جميل 
ميرسي  يا صاني على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*

شكرا يا فادية على المرور


----------



## ra.mi62 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## sunny man (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*



ra.mi62 قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع


شكرا على مرورك


----------



## eman88 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*

موضوع حلو كثير ومفيد كثير وغريب كثير الله يعيط العافية على قد تعبك الله يحميك


----------



## ayman_r (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*


----------



## sunny man (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*



eman88 قال:


> موضوع حلو كثير ومفيد كثير وغريب كثير الله يعيط العافية على قد تعبك الله يحميك


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: العادات الغريبة فى مختلف دول العالم (متجدد)*



ayman_r قال:


>


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

